# Netherland Dwarf Personality



## Elliriyanna (Apr 23, 2015)

I just stumbled upon these little ones today while looking at Holland Lop info. I am getting a male holland lop but I am still curious what these little ones are like. I looked online but you will always get varying information. Of course I know animals vary but as a breed what are they like? 

( Who knows my bunny boy may want a buddy in the future)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 25, 2015)

Bump? 

Also I do know they will have to be housed separately for a while and introduced slowly on neutral territory. 

I really just want to know if the netherland is a breed we should be considering.


----------



## Devi (Apr 25, 2015)

Netherland Dwarfs are timid and lively. Gentleness and understanding are needed to win their trust and bring out the best in their personality. They are very active and playful, love climbing and can be quite mischievous. Despite their small size, they need plenty of space as they love to run around and can jump surprisingly high.

Netherland Dwarfs are not suitable with children. They tend to be easily frightened and may become aggressive.

The Netherland Dwarf has a reputation for being nervous and aggressive. Derived from the extremely lively Polish(UK) and wild rabbits, early Netherland Dwarfs were fairly 'wild' as temperament is largely inherited. Breeding stock were selected on the basis of Dwarf characteristics and temperament remained poor during development of the breed. As the breed became established, many breeders placed a greater emphasis on temperament and the Netherland Dwarf has become somewhat calmer and better-natured. Males tend to be more aggressive than females.


Netherland Dwarfs are prone to dental disease, a potentially fatal condition that is often inherited.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 25, 2015)

Luckily there are no children in the home  And none really visit, when I do babysit here the pet room can be closed off. I was also an aggressive rat foster so I am experienced with animals needing patience and time. As long as they are likely to bond eventually. 

If I get one I do hope to get one from a good line with a pedigree and I will be asking questions about the lineage.


----------



## johnv713 (Apr 26, 2015)

Just got one a few days ago. From the very beginning mine was very gentle and love to get pet. Very inquisitive and love to jump on my bed. When she hears me open a bag of jerky she comes running at full speed. They live to chew on cords so watch out for that.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 26, 2015)

Rabbits are very much individuals. Even within a single litter, personalities can be very very different. I had two minilop littermates who couldn't be more different, one was affectionate and rather dumb, the other whip-smart, aloof and very mischievous.

There are certain generalisations commonly made about Nethies, such as timidness and aloofness, but I have a Nethie girl who is polite, submissive, and the bravest lil bun I've ever met. You really never know what you're going to get until you meet the bunny in person.


----------



## pani (Apr 26, 2015)

My Nethie is quite timid and can be a bit aloof! He's very much second-in-charge to my mini lop. He's such a typical Nethie in personality. Extremely inquisitive, very cautious, not super affectionate but an absolute darling to have in my life.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I guess when I pick one out I will try to find a breeder with several animals available.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 26, 2015)

A good thing would be to see if they have any retired animals or older ones. That way you know what kind of rabbit you are getting and you don't have to go through the horrible hormones


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah thats what I would like to do. But the two local breeders only have younger animals from what I have heard from them.


----------



## AmberNikSee (May 1, 2015)

I have a Nethie-roughly 2.5y neutered male, and he has an attitude the size of Texas. He's not particularly affectionate and doesn't like when things aren't going his way. All that being said, I wouldn't trade him for the world. He LOVES his cardboard boxes to run and hide and play with/in!


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (May 1, 2015)

I have a dwarf of Hotot bunny! He is very naughty boy! He always tries to run away from his cage and he chews everything! But I love him anyway!


----------

